# "growin up in the hood" movies.. Your fav?



## UtahCrip (Mar 18, 2006)

seriously for me it's "Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood". but if I had to picc a serious one i'd go with Menace II Society.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 18, 2006)

Boys in the hood was ok


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2006)

Menance 2 society was good, boys in the hood was good, i liked paid in full too, all good movies.


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Menance 2 society was good, boys in the hood was good, i liked paid in full too, all good movies.


I aint seen paid in full so i might DL it.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2006)

I think you meant to say is "You haven't" sorry i know i'm annoying  Anyway it was a good movie.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh God, you are invading the movie section too UC?...Anyways, if I had to pick, I would say Menace II Society and Juice. But there is others I would like to mention, though I can't remember at the moment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2006)

I really liked The Last Dragon, it's a wonderful story of a guy that is in the hood, fighting off a modern day Shogun! 2 thumbs, WAY UP.


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 18, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> I really liked The Last Dragon, it's a wonderful story of a guy that is in the hood, fighting off a modern day Shogun! 2 thumbs, WAY UP.


im talking about where the major focus of the movie is the hood. the major focus on that was kung fu type shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2006)

^lmao...anyway juice was good, forgot about that.


----------



## Black Swan (Mar 19, 2006)

Two really good "growin up in the hood" movies ive seen are Menace II Society and South Central.  Menace was just insane in how real it was, and central was one of those imotional kind of ghetto flicks, but altogethier both of 'em were really good imo.  Another one that comes to mind but is not to much of a growing up in the ghetto movie but is a movie that focus's on the ghtetto and is Colors i think its called.


----------



## Sho (Mar 20, 2006)

"Boys' in the Hood", "Juice", "Baby Boy"



			
				CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> I really liked The Last Dragon, it's a wonderful story of a guy that is in the hood, fighting off a modern day Shogun! 2 thumbs, WAY UP.



lol


----------



## illusion (Mar 21, 2006)

1. Menace to Society = Best gangsta flick ever, hands down.

2. Paid in Full = Modern day classic, can't believe you haven't already watched this UC. Jeezy based his video around it.

3. Belly = Had a weak ending, but the movie was tight.

4. Baby Boy = Same director as Menace, enough said.

5. Boyz in the Hood = It's a classic, but I watched it recently and it does *not* stand the test of time.

@ CMX = Who's the Master!!


----------



## Havoc (Mar 29, 2006)

Menace 2 Society
Belly
State Property
Juice
Paid In Full
Boyz N the hood
Dead Presidents


I hated Baby boy

What are you tryin to learn how to be a thug?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 29, 2006)

Lmao Give you props for that joke Havoc, heres some rep.


----------



## $!@de (Mar 29, 2006)

UtahCrip said:
			
		

> seriously for me it's "Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood". but if I had to picc a serious one i'd go with Menace II Society.


hey moron poser i have been readin your crap how you cant survive in utah for a miniute and crap and let me tell you remember that guy on malibu's most wanted that's you. other ppl on the forum you need to know there is nothing that is gunna hurt u in utah it's a mormon state you have a better chance of getting killed by a dog than a person how do I know I live in utah


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Mar 29, 2006)

Office Space was pretty gangsta.  I'll go with that.

Die mothafucka die mothafucka die!


----------



## UtahCrip (Mar 31, 2006)

$!@de said:
			
		

> hey moron poser i have been readin your crap how you cant survive in utah for a miniute and crap and let me tell you remember that guy on malibu's most wanted that's you. other ppl on the forum you need to know there is nothing that is gunna hurt u in utah it's a mormon state you have a better chance of getting killed by a dog than a person how do I know I live in utah


maybe in one of the few good spots. now get off mines kid.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 31, 2006)

I love this topic XD


----------



## jkingler (Apr 4, 2006)

> "Boys' in the Hood", "Juice", "Baby Boy"


Damn it, Sho, now I have hardly anything left to contribute. 

One other movie (that doesn't exactly fit the mold of the others in here) is A Bronx Tale. I think it works, though.


----------



## Talvius (Apr 4, 2006)

I know im of topic but i got to say this cause it kinda gets on my nerves.

here i go.....Utah is a wannabe.


And im off.(probably gonna get neg rep by a "blue ranger" but it was worth it )


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 4, 2006)

Somone gave me neg rep, wtf?


----------



## UtahCrip (Apr 5, 2006)

illusion said:
			
		

> 2. Paid in Full = Modern day classic, can't believe you haven't already watched this UC. Jeezy based his video around it.


yeah i just watched that. pretty good flicc. man ace went out like a bitch for reals. if i was him i'd have handled it and not get them alphabet boys involved.


mitch was the best one out of three when it came to grinding.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Apr 6, 2006)

Boyz in the hood
Menace 2 Society
And...

New Jersey Drive, my favourite.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Apr 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Somone gave me neg rep, wtf?



judging by those eleven red bars I'd say you've gotten a whole lot more than one neg...either that or you pissed off Dyro.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 6, 2006)

Does Friday, Next Friday and Friday after next count?


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 6, 2006)

Blue? Who the fuck is BLUE? 

Anyway the other neg rep was from my fellow friends SS3 goku, Gunner, and vagitto or however he spells his name. They love me so much


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 6, 2006)

Blue = KNK


----------



## Chi-spic27 (Apr 10, 2006)

i have to agree with a lotta people. menace 22 sciety was the best gansta povie out there. and then it has 2 be boyz in da hood. i didnt really like baby boy too much and juice was good too if we talkin about growin up in da hood movies and not jus gansta movies then hustle and flow was a good one too.


if they ever decide to make the books my bloody life and once a king always a king then they will be the best growin up in da hood movies ever. for now they the best books bout growin up in da hood.

and to da utahcrip i pretty much doubt u as gansta as u say. no disrespect n all. and i dont kow about tha crips cuz i live in da chi and there aint no crips here but 4m da snoop dogg song drop it like its hot he says he wears a flag to da left side thas the crip side and u got ur hat to da right soooo umm yeah just thought id let chu kno


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Apr 10, 2006)

Menace II Society
Boyz In Da Hood
Dead Presidents


----------



## illusion (Apr 10, 2006)

Ooops, I forgot to add New Jack City. Nino Brown > You.


----------



## Sho (Apr 13, 2006)

$!@de said:
			
		

> hey moron poser i have been readin your crap how you cant survive in utah for a miniute and crap and let me tell you remember that guy on malibu's most wanted that's you. other ppl on the forum you need to know there is nothing that is gunna hurt u in utah it's a mormon state you have a better chance of getting killed by a dog than a person how do I know I live in utah


----------

